# Distance between bottle and pump



## ontrack (May 27, 2007)

Hi,
Running a stage 1 Snow Performance setup on my Audi A3 1.8T. Need to relocate the setup due to fitting the stock air filter and no space for the bottle.
The pump is located next to the battery. Will it be okay to use the washer fluid bottle on the other side of the engine bay for the meth? Or will that be too far from the pump?
Guessing these pumps dont need gravity feed?


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Distance between bottle and pump (ontrack)*

I have mounted my pump next to the CAI filter on the driver's side and used the washer tank on the passenger's side.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Distance between bottle and pump (ontrack)*

The pump does need to be gravity fed. It won't suck uphill. The distance across the engine bay shouldn't be a problem, but it's best to position the pump and tank as close as practical. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

